# H.O.T. Magnum with diatom powder?



## Whobob96 (Nov 8, 2010)

I recently bought a H.O.T. Magnum filter and I heard you could use it with diatom earth powder. I was wondering how you would go about this as. Has anyone else done this and how did you do it?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Whobob96 said:


> I recently bought a H.O.T. Magnum filter and I heard you could use it with diatom earth powder. I was wondering how you would go about this as. Has anyone else done this and how did you do it?


Not sure if its the same but I used the water polisher cart with diatom earth powder. Put some powder in a jar with water and put intake and outlet in the jar. Then ran it until the water was clear of the powder. Then ran it in the tank as normal


----------

